# How to use VCDS to check timing and cam adjusters?



## kite_rider (Jun 11, 2009)

While fixing a leak in my transmission I decided to change the timing chains on my 24V VR6 (2002 EVC). I got it all put back together and am thrilled that the van actually runs and drives, but something's not right. I'm trying to use VCDS to gain some insight on the problem, but I'm kind of new to this tool and would love it if someone with some more experience with this could shed some light on my situation.

The symptoms are a rough idle, less power than normal and a consistent check engine light with the following code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sunday,10,September,2017,11:44:56:24323
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 17.8.0.1 (x64)
Data version: 20170721 DS276.2
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-AXK.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 AF
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G 0003
Software Coding: 00003
Work Shop Code: WSC 02743 
VCID: 4FA675078D822F3E43-513C
Fault Codes have been Erased

1 Fault Found:
16730 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G163) 
P0346 - 35-00 - Implausible Signal

Readiness: 0110 1101

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everything worked fine before I did this job so I'm guessing that it's something I did during the repair. I think it's one of two possibilities: 
1. I didn't put the timing chains on correctly and am off a tooth on one of the cams.
2. The intake cam adjuster solenoid / oil valve isn't working correctly or is jammed up with sludge/debris.

I tried to check the measuring blocks on 208 and 209 and got this;










From that it seems like group 208 (is that exhaust? I'm not sure) seems to be OK at -2 degrees off. I don't seem to get any useful information from group 209 and I don't know why.

After looking around the forum it looked like I could log groups 90 and 91 to observe the cam adjustment functionality. So here is my attempt at that;










When I rev up the engine I notice the "current intake cam adjustment" (on group 91) briefly goes to -0.5 degree KW, but nothing more. I don't see anything other than the RPM change on group 90.

I attempted to graph this and got the following;










As I write this up, I notice that I needed to check the boxes for group 91. So I'll run a new test with that. I'll also swap the cam position sensors on the motor before I do this test again to see if that might be the problem.

But I did a third test that does show a graph (kind of) for the lack of functionality on the intake cam adjuster. I used the Advanced Measuring Blocks to check to see if the cam adjusters were working as follows;









Then I graphed the output as follows:









This time the cam data was checked to be on the graph, but it doesn't show up. I'm guessing that the scale might not have been set correctly since it shows "100 degree KW" and probably should be in the range of -53 degree KW and 0 degree KW. I will play around with this a bit to see if I can make it work. Probably will remove the temp from the graph since it really isn't relevant. But any suggestions on setting this up would be helpful!

Finally, some additional information about the repair for some background. I tried to remove the intake cam solenoid/valve (the top one - I think it's for the intake) by working out the pry points near the bolts. This failed and the solenoid detached from the oil valve. Here is a picture of the cam adjuster minus the solenoid;










Here is the removed solenoid;









It looked like the solenoid would work with the oil valve even with the tabs that had bent back. So I ended up just replacing the solenoid after mating it up with the oil valve. This may be my problem. When I tear it open I plan to tap out this oil valve from the other side with a punch as suggested by Cole in a video he made about removing this. If this is broke for good and I'm open to this suggestion. Does anyone have any experience or feedback on the Dorman replacement part (Dorman 918-136 Variable Valve Timing Solenoid)? 

Finally, I had read about the faulty screen on the cam adjusters and planned to remove it and clean the housing mechanism. However, when I tried to loosen the bolt on the exhaust cam timing adjuster the cam holding nut slipped on the cam and the cam turned about 1/8 of a rotation before I figured out what was happening. Let me say that again since my writing may not be clear, I put a large wrench on the nut like part of the camshaft to hold the cam in place while attempting to remove the bolt. This nut held in place while the camshaft turned under the torque of a large breaker bar on the bolt. I couldn't believe it since I thought the nut was a solid part of the cam, but it actually slipped on the cam. At that point I was freaked out about a possible bent valve so I decided to put it all back together and see where I was at. If I have to take off this cam adjustment mechanism, I'll have to devise some way of getting a holding chain on the sprocket and perhaps a padded bar for the slot on the other end of the cam. I'm hoping to just leave the mechanism in place though.

In any case, any feedback and additional usage tips for gaining insight from VCDS would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. TIA.


----------



## markcm (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you resolve this? We are in the same situation as the same solenoid broke when trying to remove it and the numbers don't match dealer part numbers.

We are trying to figure out if this is the intake solenoid and where to get a reasonable replacement; the dealer was over $400.

And, where the heck is this screen everyone talks about?

Thanks


----------



## awabs (Nov 2, 2011)

If you remove the cam phaser housing after you get the VVT adjusters off the camshafts the screen is on the back side in the middle. You cannot see it unless you have taken the housing off.
Steve


----------

